# tms



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am in the process of seeking to get tms therapy done. I have seen on this board several others have gotten it done but im not sure if it was the same way they want to do mine. They said they want to do rapid pulsed to the left for depression and slow pulses to right for anxiety symptoms the neurons that are extra excited. I live in a daily routine of just being in straight up anxiety all day long like I cant make since of whats going on in my head I don't even know what im scared of anymore it just don't feel natural. I want to say its from anxiety. Does anyone else feel like they are daily having a fight in there head cant get out of it. Feel in constant terror and then become depressed about it. Has anyone recently got it done and the ones that say they didn't get results from it what do you mean by that. I want my mind to be at peace again and not be in a daily state of panic.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's us know how you do.. My mom did it and nothing changed for her depression.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

How was hers done


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Some magnetic helmet that massages the head.. She said it was a little pain full. I think she had 10 or more treatments.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe that was something different i have to do 30


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you acquire information on which specific brain regions they are going to target, and at which frequencies? "Left and right" is very vague. For instance, are they targeting your dorsolateral prefrontal cortices (common set-up)? For DP, stimulation to the right temporo-parietal junction is a method that has shown efficacy: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20837362 or http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0924933813767932
As is ventrolateral prefrontal cortex stimulation: http://www.brainstimjrnl.com/article/S1935-861X%2813%2900386-0/abstract

And (r)TMS doesn't involve massaging the head as far as I know, so I believe that must've been something different Kelly.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dorsolateral prefrontal cortex for depression and anxiety l and r side


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Fast rtms to left and slow to right have u done it and im looking for relief of anxiety and depression


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Be careful with TMS. It made me a lot worse. I really regret doing it and personally don't think it is safe at all. I did it on the right side.
I hate to sound discouraging but I thought it would be good to at least warn you. If you feel it is making you worse I would not continue. I pushed it many more treatments despite feeling worse and it was bad news. Just be careful, trust your gut and don't let any retarded docs push you to continue. Contrary to what you've probably been told it can have a lot of side effects and can make you worse. I don't believe the people giving you the treatments would do it if themselves if you paid them.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Also I forgot to add... If you feel the majority of your problems are related to anxiety and not thinking clearly, cluttered head, etc. Slamming a magnetic hammer on your head will surely make it worse as it will stimulate areas of the brain that I am sure are not intended to be stimulated like that. TMS is not targeted to specific neurons or specific chemicals. It will affect many parts of the brain and the increased electrical activity will cause changes I don't believe will be desireable for someone with anxiety. Increased impulses to you amagdyla for example will cause more panic and anxiety and I can assure you your amagdyla will be activated more from the procedure.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

How did it make u worse i think of suicide all day


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

She said slow pulses to right would decrease excitability


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

How was yours specifically done


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, it wasn't a massage but more of a pounding sensation my mom said.. She did 13 then stopped because it did nothing... She was paying out od pocket.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

You may want to try transcranial direct-current stimulation (tDCS) first; it's a lot less invasive. Preferably get a qEEG done and then do HD-tDCS, but that's a bit harder to get done due to the latter being relatively new, though it has much more specificity to it for it allows for targetting smaller regions. If you want to get very precise transcranial neuromodulation, I'd suggest looking in to Transcranial Ultrasound (TUS). I think there's a study going on which is paying people as well, so if you're interested you could search clinicaltrials.gov : Here's one for TR-OCD for example.

As for the rTMS method they plan to administer; try to discuss with them whether it is possible to administer different set-ups, for those are studied specifically for DP.

Either way, getting a qEEG is a good start if you plan on doing transcranial neuromodulation therapies, so perhaps just focus on getting that done first.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

My insurance dont pay for most of these things and alot isnt fda approved


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

My insurance dont pay for most of these things and alot isnt fda approved


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

So trying this for severe anxiety and depression is pointless i cant eat or breath and they say its anxiety im getting sicker


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

tease11982 said:


> She said slow pulses to right would decrease excitability


Slow to the right will not decrease excitability. TMS only increases excitability. Slow, right, left, fast... makes no difference.... it all increases electric activity in the brain. And that is how it made me worse. The people who run this crap garbage are trying to make money off you of you so they will tell you whatever you want to hear with no regard for how it really works and/or any of the side effects. It made my DP really unbearable and it knocked my DR up a few notches. Upon leaving the sessions I would have panic attacks that lasted several hours and I did not get panic attacks prior to these treatments (only DP). Overall it caused a worsening of my condition. I really don't recommend it. There is very little evidence that is is effective for DP and I would argue that any evidence you will find is likely lacking in credibility. A lot of these studies are skewed to yield favorable results. I've seen first hand on many occasions how these things are run.... it would shock you. Virtually anything can be manipulated to make the outcome of the study look favorable. Not reliable.

I understand your in a bad shape and you want to take a chance to get better, but I would make sure you exhaust other things first. Are you sure there is no underlying medical condition that would be cuasing your DP? Have you exhausted all the anti-depressants? I know they kinda suck for DP, but still i believe most of them are probably safer than TMS. Effexor is a strong one and could help for really bad depression. California Rocket Fuel--- Remeron and Effexor combo is a strong one too. If you have a problem with these you can probably stop in time to avoid any major problems. TMS on the other hand is not as easily reversible after it has done its thing.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

I live in panic did they do slow 4 u


----------

